# Replacement headlights - Halo



## OBZSTL (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I think its time to replace my headlights. I've cleaned and cleaned and restored and restored them over and over and over. I've decided to buy two new assemblies and I was considering getting some halos or something different. 

Where do you guys get yours? Any recommendations? 

Thanks,
- Obz


----------



## Atek9 (Nov 4, 2014)

I would like to know as well, my only concern is light. I need more light than stock! Do we just buy a brighter bulb or use the one that comes with the halo kit??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Carrots


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Ebay has a bunch of different light set ups from 35 watts to 55 watts. I would definitely get the brightest set (above 10,000) if your concerned about output. Im not to sure if our cars can handle the 55 watt kits thou. On that note look and make sure its not coming from China and a power relay kit is included. Which ever company you go with make sure they accept returns to. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Are HIDs bulbs on stock gto headlights blinding the others? My low beams are very weak compared to other cars. I drive a box truck for my work that has big mirrors and I really hate when someone is behind me with aftermarket HIDs. I want to improve my cars lights but I don't want to be inconsiderate.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What I find odd is I previously had a GP GTP and now own a G6 GTP and a Ford Ranger . My GTO has the best headlights of all of them. I guess I can still see pretty well.  Did you adjust the alignment?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

My high beams are excellent but I live in densely populated area so I cannot use them. My low beams are weak. I had a ranger too and its low beams were way stronger than the GTO's. I did align them and got the strongest halogen bulbs but it helped just a little. 
So I did some research today and answered my own question "Are HIDs bulbs on stock gto headlights blinding the others?" . No they don't (if aligned correctly). The GTOs headlights are good for HIDs since they are projector type and have a built in shade to give the headlights a clean cut-off at the edges of the beam. 
And about the above posted suggestion to get above 10,000K you actually get the most light at 4300K.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AH ha. I do have blue eyes though. I guess blue eyed people have better night vision. My wife is amazed I can see in the dark.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm with svede on this...do you run your headlights with the fogs???...mine still has the stock headlights and fogs and seems to do well in night driving...I do this with every vehicle I drive (if it has them) as it seems to light up the road right in front of you as well and usually won't blind oncoming traffic.

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only thing I can add to help you in your quest is that the cheap ones don't last.


----------

